# quick cure not working for ich!!! :(



## Guest (Mar 13, 2005)

hello.
a few days ago, i noticed that my figure eight puffer had a few spots of ich. i went to the lFS a few days later and purchased "Quick Cure"
people told me that quick cure was best for treating ich, but after day 3 of treatment (final treatment day according to bottle instuctions) the ich is spreading! am i supposed to see results as of now, or do i have to wait longer??

thanks...


----------



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

as far as i know puffers are very sensitive to medicine. go to pufferpunk's forum and try to get her advice on treating with salt. or maybe she'll show up here... but if i were you, i would go there first

http://puffer.proboards2.com/


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Well of course it isn't working. Quick cure is crap. All it does is knock the ich down a bit. It doesn't get rid of it.
Try Coppersafe instead, if your other fish can handle it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2005)

i only have the figure eight puffer, but everyone i asked said quick cure was the best...i just bought and i thinkill p/o my mom if i tell her she has to take me to the LFS again to get another med....


----------



## CalliopeKel (Mar 14, 2005)

You have to treat Ick longer than 3 days. The life cycle of the Ick parasite can last up to 14 days at regular tropical freshwater temps. If you raise your tanks temp up to 86, you can speed that up to 3 days, therefore making more of an opportunity to kill the Ich parasite.(the free swimming stage) Be sure to add extra aeration to the tank (a bubble stone) and a few gravel vacs during this time as the cysts that fall off the fish, land in the gravel.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Agreed. 3 days isn't near long enough even with a temp of 86 degrees. Minimum treatment should be 7 days at higher temps. Longer at lower temps. It only takes one cyst to reinfect. Keep the water clean also. THe best treatment for ich is healthy fish.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2005)

thanks everyone


----------



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

scuba, be careful with what kind of medicine you're going to get. as far as i know COPPER cannot be used with puffers!! i told you before, go to pufferpunk's forum to get more advice!


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2005)

i already have meds for that are fine for my puffer...ive been using it for 4 days now and my puffer is fine.....it says right in the post that im not getting anything else.


----------



## Mr Aquarium (Jan 18, 2005)

Well for one Quick can;t be to crappy, I know of a few people the use it, and your not going to tell me the people in AC don;t know what they are talking about,
I use it and have for some time in bad cases that just seen to pop up over night, but if i see it early enough, I just turn up the heat.
Now in my brackish tank, i had 8 small mollies i had got several days ago to keep the GSP company, and didn;t have a heater for it "well i did but it pooped out on me", so I gooped the tank with Quick cure at tetra dose, then moved a heater over to the tank from another laster that day, turn it on and by the next morning it was already starting to go away and the fish aint had a spec now for a day n half, I used it only three days "treated with it" and will leave the heat on that tank for awhile now,
I have used it in my f/w tank as well with good results so it can;t be that bad.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

i used quick cure in my tank and it worked...my friend used it too, and it worked for her too...i turned the temp up to 82-84 to help speed it up...good luck!! :fish:


----------



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

my goldfish tank just had ich and all i did was to use aquarium salt (0.3%) and raise the temps. i dont see any white spot on them anymore, but i know i have too continue the treatment for 2 weeks.


----------

